# Coffee price??



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

As a coffeeholic I have been out today looking for coffee prices. As we have lived some years in Germany I have got used to Jacobs Krönung or some other brand in the same quality. Today we found it in 2 different supermarkets. The price was 5.65 euro for 250 gram. HORRIBLE. In Germany we pay max 8 euro per kilo. So now I will have our friends to send down 10 kilo. If anyone else want this coffee please pm me and we arrange it. Price will be what we pay plus the split freight cost which is very low from Germany

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We'll share with you. I only ever buy Jacobs Kronung. (I cant do umlauts on this laptop)


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Although it's still expensive but we bought Jacobs Krönung in Alphamega for 3 euro (100g). It's on sale now but of course it can't compete with German prices.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Noemi how do you do the umlauts?


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica, I just copied the text from Anders' post 
Try this one:
Google Groups


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Veronica, I just copied the text from Anders' post
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oohh you cheat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ä Alt-0228
ö Alt-0245

Ok that gives these.
the first one works for the umlaut over the A

ä

The second one gives squiggle over the o instead of an umlaut

õ

see


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Veronica said:


> ä Alt-0228
> ö Alt-0245
> 
> Ok that gives these.
> ...


Ladies can we please keep to the topic please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Tanager said:


> Although it's still expensive but we bought Jacobs Krönung in Alphamega for 3 euro (100g). It's on sale now but of course it can't compete with German prices.


30 euro per kilo is much when we buy it for 7. transport is 15 euro for 5 kilo so the price here should be 10 euro per kilo

I will order 5 kilo and if someone want just tell me

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders please order 5 kilos for me.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

You can order coffee - and many other things- here:
*Ihr Lebensmittel-Online-Supermarkt,kaufen & bestellen per Lieferservice - www.lebensmittel.de*

Price for 500g is 4,99 E 
They deliver to Cyprus for 9,90 E for a parcel up to 25kg!!
We order several things from that shop from time to tiime.


----------

